# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Alpine Newt assistance

## Tiarette

Hello all!

Im hoping you guys can help me out. I was gifted a pair of juvinile alpine newts. From what i can tell they are. a. apuanus. I want to take the best care of them that I can and keep them happy and healthy!

I have a half terrestrial and half aquatic 20gal set up which is 30 in in length. The aquatic side is maybe around 7 gallons. A couple of plants (one in the water and one on land), a built in filter in the viquarium and some larger smooth riverbed rocks for substrate. I added some top fin bacterial starter and dechlorinater and monitored the temps being 67-71F. I plan on getting a cooler or using dechlorinated ice cubes soon to lower the temps more.

The tank has been cycling for about a week and after the first water change (15%), the water got extremely murky. I was reading using spring water is best and can reduce the cloudiness of the tank due to the bacteria eating whats in the tap water? Did I do something wrong? It also has some minor bubbling in the water since the bloom began. Im afraid to do another water change and risk it getting even worse. I have never owned a fish tank before so cycling new tanks is very new and scary!

Also, is this type of newt more aquatic? Should I be investing in a larger aquarium style as the juvies get bigger?

I've got some blood worms, pellets and chopped night crawlers ready for their arrival. Is it good to keep their diet varied or should I just feed them what theyll eat?

Any help for a newbie newt mom would be appreciated!

----------


## Herpin Man

I keep and breed alpine newts myself. I find that they are hardy and easy to keep.
Although they can be kept terrestrial or semi-terrestrial, I and most other hobbyists keep this species fully aquatic year round. They are more visible, and easier to keep and feed this way. Mine are kept in aquariums filled about two-thirds full of water, with lots of live plants. I use plants which are either free floating, or planted in gravel, in small glass dishes. The bottom of the tank is bare, so that their food does not escape into substrate.
They climb, so a tight fitting lid is crucial. A standard aquarium top will not contain them. I make my own lids. There must be absolutely no openings, or your newts will be gone. Do not underestimate their ability to escape.
For filtration, I use a simple air powered sponge filter.
I use tap water, conditioned with prime. Tanks should be cycled, as you would with fish. Newts are sensitive to ammonia. Test your water frequently with the test kits, not the strips. The newts can go in the tank before its fully cycled, as long as you test and change the water frequently. When your water reads zero for ammonia and nitrites, your tank is cycled. Live plants will help with nitrates, but you will still need to do partial water changes. Newts are messy.
Your temperatures sound ok. You don't need a chiller or ice cubes, as long as your temps don't exceed the low 70's. I keep mine in my basement, and summer temps get into the low 70's and the newts are fine.
Newts prefer live food. Live blackworms seem to be the best, both from the standpoint of the newts liking them, and nutritionally. The problem with blackworms is availability; not every fish store carries them. Petco and Petsmart certainly don't. They also like frozen/thawed brine shrimp. They will eat small earthworms, but they don't seem to be a favorite. They must be chopped really small, and don't use red wigglers.

----------


## Tiarette

Hello!
Thank you for the reply.

I will definitely begin the hunt for black worms. We have a ton of shops around here since this is a larger area. Hopefully I can find some!
We do have a locking lid for our tank but we will seal around the pump wires/air line to be safe. I didn't realize they could squeeze through something so small. Better safe than sorry!

I'll swap the tank around to a more aquatic setting this afternoon so the extra water has time to filter. I was worried when I set it up that I may have made a mistake seeing everyone else's set up for their alpines. What parameters are safe for adding the newts? I've read 6-7.5 PH is ok with no ill effects? Our testing kit comes tomorrow so I can monitor the nitrite/ammonia more closely.

Thank you again for your help
Tia

----------


## Herpin Man

I truthfully pay little attention to ph. I believe my tap water is a little high, but I've never treated it. Sunken driftwood probably brings it down some, but Alpine newts are pretty adaptable.
I have seen newly morphed newts climbing up air line, so it's not unreasonable to expect them to squeeze out whatever hole the tubing comes into the enclosure. I seal mine with duct tape.
I hope they do well for you. They just might come to be your favorite amphibians of all time.

----------

